# King Cola



## sketch (Jul 21, 2010)

Would anyone here know anything about this cola?
 History, what the bottle would look like, ... anything.

 Thanks for your help,
 Tony


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 21, 2010)

King Cola was the main product for the Virginia Beverage Corp. which was actually based in neighboring Roanoke, VA. They bottled the drink in Salem, VA. This is the bottle that would have matched your label.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 21, 2010)

King Cola was fairly wide spread with bottlers in Waverly Cave, VA, Edinburg, VA, Lynchburg, VA, Bristol, VA, Haysi, VA, Marion, VA and several others. Unfortunately they lost a Patent Opposition case with Coca-Cola, due to their not answering the Opposition notice No. 1972, on January 13, 1917. The brand obviously continued to produce into the late teens because they end up using a semi-deco bottle.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 21, 2010)

They started operations in 1916. 






 King Cola from Bristol, VA


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 21, 2010)

A semi deco King Cola from Marion VA.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 21, 2010)

The name King Cola had a resurgence in the 1970's when a former Pepsi-Cola employee decided to create a rival drink. I'm not sure how long that lasted; however, it has no real connection to this incarnation.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 21, 2010)

At some point I'm going to get off of my duff and do an article on King Cola and Tenn-Cola. I've already done one on their Roanoke, VA brethren 3-C Nectar and Lemon Kola. I find it amazing that so many, unfortunately failed Coca-Cola imitators came from this one little city on the edge of Southwest Virginia. It's being just outside my collecting and research area inspires me to research them as well, due to very few sources being around about these brands.

 The 3-C Nectar and Lemon Kola articles can be found in the articles section of my website.


----------



## sketch (Jul 21, 2010)

Joseph,

 Thank you for all the information and photos.
 I've had that label for a while now and was curious about its history and if it was linked to Walter Mack/Pepsi Cola.

 What year does that bottle date to (the one matching my label) . . . and do you know what would the bottle go for?
 You wouldn't happen to have a extra? 

 Please let me know if you ever do that article I would like to read it.

 Tony


----------



## sketch (Jul 21, 2010)

Just playing around 

 Tony


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 21, 2010)

You know what's crazy. I have one of those labels as well and it doesn't fit like that on that side. You would have to apply it to the other side in order for it to fit like that. Too bad because it looks much better like that. LOL!


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 21, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  sketch
> 
> Joseph,
> 
> ...


 
 Unfortunately the bottle has no date on it. But I am sure it has to be around 1916. I think I gave twenty for it a couple of years ago at a bottle show. I haven't ran into another one since finding that one, but I'll keep an eye open.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 21, 2010)

> Walter Mack/Pepsi Cola.


 
 The Walter Mack King Cola is the resurgence I mentioned above. There is not connection that I can find between the two, esspecially with the fifty year gap between the two brands. I wonder if maybe he took the name for the failed drink for his creation, Lemon Cola has shown up after the original brand's run as well.


----------



## madman (Jul 21, 2010)

killer stuff here guys!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 22, 2010)

Morb ~

 Great reply(s) ... now that's what I call knowing your stuff! Thus you get the gold star below for the best reply of the week. Good job!  []

 SPB


----------



## celerycola (Jul 22, 2010)

I believe they started in Salem and moved to Roanoke. Here's the Roanoke label. They became the Dixie Flyp Company and put out a nice ceramic dispenser.

 Here's the Roanoke label used as evidence in the suit with Coca-Cola.


----------



## celerycola (Jul 22, 2010)

Here's another King Kola (with a K) circa 1918 from Cincinnati OH.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 22, 2010)

Interesting I knew they were in Roanoke at the time of the Coca-Cola suit, but wasn't aware that they originated in Salem. Dixie Flyp? That's a new one on me.

 A King Kola from Cinnci. I wonder if this is the cap for that brand?


----------



## celerycola (Jul 22, 2010)

I believe that is the cap for the Ohio King Kola. I have seen on ebay colorful signs for King Kola with keystone cop characters like those later used for Pepsi.

 I'm on vacation and can't check my notes on Dixie Flyp. I'll post on that next week. 

 Morb, I was in your neighborhood passing thru Abingdon VA Wednesday and a nice lady at an antique shop GAVE me a bag of English soda bottles because she "doesn't do bottles."

 Anyone going to the Birmingham Bottle Show on Saturday?


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 23, 2010)

I did say it was the Cinci brand. Cincinnati Ohio.

 Hmmm, there are several antique shops in Abingdon, ok there's three. LOL! I hope you checked out Zephyr Antiques. It used to be a theater.


----------



## celerycola (Jul 23, 2010)

I helped the guy at Zephyr with his computer.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 23, 2010)

Cool. The important thing was did you find anything? Or have I milked this little town dry. LOL!


----------

